

Self-Imposed Psychological Life Hack - dkokelley
http://putbook.com/index.php?option=com_content&task=view&id=25&Itemid=41

======
icey
The principle he is looking for is called the scarcity principle. By falsely
limiting his amount of "available" popcorn, its value increased.

Since the time between his decision and the movie was relatively short, his
need for popcorn never reached the point where it was equitable with the
increased value of the single handful of popcorn.

Nevertheless, cool hack.

